
Show HN: Implementing the demos from the React Guide without using React - dosy
https://dosyago-coder-0.github.io/racked-js-react-without-babel-in-500-lines/
======
dosy
This is all just pure ES6, and each JSX block is converted like

    
    
      return ( <div>Hi {name}</div> );
    

becomes

    
    
      return R`<div>Hi ${name}</div>;
    

As well as that R function there's also a ~200 line render function. That's
pretty much it. To copy the functionality of React as presented in that guide.

The guide: [https://reactjs.org/docs/state-and-
lifecycle.html](https://reactjs.org/docs/state-and-lifecycle.html)

Source on github: [https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/racked-js-react-
without-b...](https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/racked-js-react-without-
babel-in-500-lines)

